# NW Spinner bow serving tool, Interesting for all string makers novice or pro!



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi Folks 
Here is the NW Spinner serving expediter I developed it and posted in the DIY forum. I got a lot of positive feedback and have decided I should probably sell them. I've posting a sneak peak at the prototype because I'm sure you'll enjoy it. The prototypes are being sold on eBay if you are interested. Production models will likely be available by the end of the month and I'll list those in the classifieds too. They will be available for the Beiter, BCY Bear Paw, and Cartel jigs. 


1UYu6twSNKI&feature


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Thats using the ol hat rack


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

love the creativity for sure. how your prices gonna compare to say an outter limits serving tool???


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

$25.00 for the roller and disk plus shipping.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190490048235&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Neat idea and looks like it works really well.

Does it have to big that big in diameter?

Why do you say the wooden one works better than the plastic?


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks pretty cool, once my lil john gets here and I get to building I may have to try one out.


----------



## droptine801 (Jan 8, 2007)

will you have some for the bcy server Thanks


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

TN ARCHER said:


> Neat idea and looks like it works really well.
> 
> Does it have to big that big in diameter?


Well if you look at the Beiter and the Bear paw they pretty much need to be that big as the tension knobs are almost touching the exterior and the string needs to be in the center of the jig. The cartel could be smaller but then I would be quoting different speeds per model and gee it just doesn't need to be that complicated. 



TN ARCHER said:


> Why do you say the wooden one works better than the plastic?


 They are lighter and balance better for the Cartel, the edges seem to be textured which seems to make the roller grab just a bit better and the wood is stiffer so the Bungee doesn't flex it making the disk stay square to the bobbin this minimizes side wobble.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

droptine801 said:


> will you have some for the bcy server Thanks


The BCY BearPaw yes. I should have some of these by the end of the month if not sooner. 

BCY #21 , well no well sorta well kinda... If you don't mind sanding the bottom of it by about an 1/8 inch I believe it will fit in the Cartel. Or you could widdle down the wood part of the Cartel model to get it to fit in. The #21 is about an 1/8" longer then the Cartel bobbin so something needs to be modified to get it to work. Unless there is a real ground swell for that plastic unit I doubt I will be making any specific production runs to fit it exclusively. The Bear paw is only $23.00 while the #21 is $18.00 I think the 5.00 buys you a lot of quality.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Hi guys 
Just posted the first iteration of the website. feel free to peruse at your leisure.
http://nwspinner.com

Also I'm hoping to see some feedback on the spinners that are out there in use, I would love to have some reviews available for others to read.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

the site looks great...Are the Cartels ready to ship yet


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

oh yes ready and willing 
:cheers:


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I learned how to build strings from watching bow benders utube clips and reading his website , just ordered his jig and spinner. Thanks for putting info like that out.. Abe


----------



## nimrod1034 (Oct 31, 2011)

Do you slide the serving through a slit in the top of the emerald bobbin? 

If so is it a pretty tight fit?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words nickel shooter5

yes it is a slot. Initially with .25 thread it seems like a tight fit but the abrasion between the string and the thread will open it up in short order. I have not had any problems with fraying or thread damage.


----------



## bigwood56 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Bow Bender--Bought one of your NW Spinners and an emerald bobbin.Still learning for now but they seem to work really great.Have only made a set or two as needed in my shop.It really does save time and the old wrist.Good luck.


----------



## dieseltech (Jun 22, 2008)

I just purchased the emerald bobbin and nw spinner. I'm working on getting my archery shop up and running and with tool like these I can provide my customers with high quality strings and am excited to do so.....now I just need to make my first set


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

I am wanting to get the emerald and spinner also. Just waiting to get the rest of my jig done first.


----------



## x-it (Apr 28, 2008)

Wouldnt build strings without the spinner great product.


----------

